# So It Begins...



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

Made it to the UP this past weekend and was pleasantly surprised that everything I'd heard was true - they have lots of snow! I'd say the conditions were exceptionally good for this early in the season. We had a pretty good time playing in the powder.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

SnowJunkie said:


> Made it to the UP this past weekend and was pleasantly surprised that everything I'd heard was true - they have lots of snow! I'd say the conditions were exceptionally good for this early in the season. We had a pretty good time playing in the powder.


LOL, the up has snow :lol:

There were people on sleds in the street in Lake Orion this morning.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

So does the lower half of the LP LOL


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

naterade said:


> LOL, the up has snow :lol:
> 
> There were people on sleds in the street in Lake Orion this morning.


Oh wow, do they have lots of hills and good boondocking territory in Lake Orion?? :yikes: Seeing as how there is "so much" snow down there I guess I know where I should trailer to this weekend.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

SnowJunkie said:


> Oh wow, do they have lots of hills and good boondocking territory in Lake Orion?? :yikes: Seeing as how there is "so much" snow down there I guess I know where I should trailer to this weekend.


Ummm... I dunno if I'd come down here. Still not enough snow for me to get my XP out


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

SnowJunkie said:


> Oh wow, do they have lots of hills and good boondocking territory in Lake Orion?? :yikes: Seeing as how there is "so much" snow down there I guess I know where I should trailer to this weekend.


take a pill. it's a joke. you started a thread saying you arrived in the UP and were "pleasantly surprised" to see there was snow. On the day when the entire LP was getting hammered with snow.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

naterade said:


> take a pill. it's a joke. you started a thread saying you arrived in the UP and were "pleasantly surprised" to see there was snow. On the day when the entire LP was getting hammered with snow.


I know, which is why I responded with a joke. I guess I should clarify that when I use the word 'snow', what I really mean is powder. My definition is probably different than some of the trail tramps'. :evilsmile


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

SnowJunkie said:


> My definition is probably different than some of the trail tramps'. :evilsmile


Dude, that's funny :lol:


----------

